# If tenants run off without paying their bill (esb,ntl,gas etc.) Can LL be liable?



## z106 (12 Nov 2007)

If tenants run off at the end of their tenancy without paying their bills (esb,ntl,gas etc.) is there any situation whereby I as landlord am laible to pay the outstanding balance?


----------



## agadele (12 Nov 2007)

*Re: tenants paying bills*

If the bill is in your name


----------



## Stifster (12 Nov 2007)

*Re: tenants paying bills*

Did they run off with the deposit too?


----------



## z106 (12 Nov 2007)

*Re: tenants paying bills*



Stifster said:


> Did they run off with the deposit too?


 
No - it's juat a hypotherical question.

BAsically i'm wondering if i should hold the deposit until i'm sure all bills are cleared in case the bills land ay my feet if they are not cleared.

If the companies cannot come after me to pay the bills then I will give the deposit back immediately.


----------



## infinity (12 Nov 2007)

*Re: tenants paying bills*

Transfer all the bills into the tenants name.

They will probably have to pay a deposit to Bord Gais - its a few hundred euro.


----------



## sam h (13 Nov 2007)

If the bill is in their name, they are liable - however the house will basically have a "black mark" and the next tenant will have to pay a deposit before they will get connected.  I think the amount of the deposit will depend on the balance of the bill or the number of times a tenant has left without paying.  As far as I know they utility companies will not even tell you what the bills are. 

If the bill is in your name, you will be the one liable.


----------



## LouisLaLoope (13 Nov 2007)

Definitely put the bills into the tenants' names.

I think you can legitimately hold their deposit back if they have failed to discharge their portion of the bill.  Isn't that the whole point of a deposit?  My friend, as landlord, got snared recently - returned the deposit and the tenant wouldn't pay the bills - about €150.  The cheek!


----------



## Stifster (13 Nov 2007)

*Re: tenants paying bills*



qwertyuiop said:


> No - it's juat a hypotherical question.
> 
> BAsically i'm wondering if i should hold the deposit until i'm sure all bills are cleared in case the bills land ay my feet if they are not cleared.
> 
> If the companies cannot come after me to pay the bills then I will give the deposit back immediately.


 
To save any hassle whatsoever, i would hold onto the deposit until you have proof that all utility bills are paid.


----------



## Mr Toad (20 Nov 2007)

Always insist on utility bills in tenants name - you can't be liable if its not your debt.  Also I agree with Stifser  - ask for proof of payment of all utility bills before returning a deposit. The utility cos can as said above "black mark" an address.  Will cause you and future tenants hassle.


----------



## paddywhacker (20 Nov 2007)

Be careful, got caught rotten with a tenant recently. Bill was in tenants name and I checked with the ESB before they left that all bills were paid and up to date, then transferred the account back into my name as the property would be vacant for a while.  Paid back the deposit only to get landed with a huge bill a month later. Tenant had to give a meter reading to close off account and gave a false lower one, which meant I was stuck with the bill!

Chancers.....


----------



## FredBloggs (20 Nov 2007)

Surely you agree the meter reading before the changeover?


----------



## paddywhacker (20 Nov 2007)

Was out of the country at the time so could only check with ESB that it was actually closed off but they wouldn't give me the reading...


----------

